# APB: RICHARD SIMMONS MISSING



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Guys please help Hollywood find Richard Simmons.

its all over the big three new stations. Richard Simmons has not been seen for 1,000 days (no one knows what he does).

Please help find Richard Simmons (don't know what he does).


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

cool. maybe he defected to canada.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

maybe they should be looking for Mrs Simmons now !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Mrs. Simmons ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dom, I just figured he might have had a sex change, lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

someone please explain to me why this is a concern..... :smiley-confused005: :smiley-confused005: :smiley-confused005:

:smile: :stirthepot: :smile:​


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He's gone under cover as the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Guess we are all just bored Mike !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

what a shame. not a single member piped in with a WHO THE H IS RICHARDS SIMMONS! :doh:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike......thus my (no one knows what he does).

I am concerned that any neighbor in our locality is perhaps in harms way. As we should all. But that is a local new issue not one of national consequence. Neither is whats printed on a persons social media page.

However, our guys in action overseas, federal agents, border patrol, FBI, police etc. as always get little coverage for the jobs they do? Unless the scenario points at them such as cop shoots a gang banger.

What makes this single local individual more new's worthy than those that protect and serve. I am curious how these decisions are made?

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> He's gone under cover as the Tooth Fairy.


One might argue the "Tooth" part of that statement......



Larry said:


> .I am concerned that any neighbor in our locality is perhaps in harms way.
> 
> Larry


Why ? Did your neighbor drop his wallet in a round room ?


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I blame Richard's vanishing act for the reason I haven't worked out much in the last 1,000 days. Prior to that, it was part of my daily routine. Now, I just sit around feeling sorry for myself and eating doughnuts. :sheep:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

youngdon said:


> One might argue the "Tooth" part of that statement......
> 
> Why ? Did your neighbor drop his wallet in a round room ?


The real question is why is the sites proclaimed PROLIFIC MEMBER be so interested?? :roflmao:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My my what have we digressed too :really: !!! Lets us all bow our heads for a moment and wonder what we are doing :doh: . We hunt :hunter: predators not Fairy's

MY Gosh Men pull yourselves together!!

:cowboy:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> My my what have we digressed too :really: !!! Lets us all bow our heads for a moment and wonder what we are doing :doh: . We hunt :hunter: predators not Fairy's
> 
> MY Gosh Men pull yourselves together!!
> 
> :cowboy:


he could be a predator,you never know


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Were Richard Simmons and Michael Jackson buds or something to make him a predator as well?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> Mike......thus my (no one knows what he does).
> 
> I am concerned that any neighbor in our locality is perhaps in harms way. As we should all. But that is a local new issue not one of national consequence. Neither is whats printed on a persons social media page.
> 
> ...


You are agitated that this person gets more attention than the men and women in uniform....so you drew more attention to him. Seems legit. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- I got a chuckle out of that BigD--- I just figured the squirt got AID's and kicked off.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'm not going to touch that with a 10' pole CATCAP but I bet your RIGHT LOL*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I woudn even touch it with my 10" pole.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mo Mo said:


> You are agitated that this person gets more attention than the men and women in uniform....so you drew more attention to him. Seems legit. :smiley-confused005:


Mo I even wrote it slow so "all" readers would understand, :frusty:

I...am...so...sorry...or...I...apoligize (apol-o-j'ise) : ((*Apology* (apol-o-gee) means... to... express (ex-spress) regret (re-gret) for something (sum-thing) a person (pur-son) has done or said.))

Lets... try... it... again. This...time...in..super... slow... writing.

I ...will ...also ...explain ( ik'--s'splain) ...like...the...newspaper (newzzz-pay-paper).

I...will...write...for...a... third...grad....education (ed-u-ca-tion) ...level... like... the...newspaper (newzzz-pay-paper).

____________________________________________________________________________________

Dick...and...Jane ....had...a...TV...show. Dick...told... a....story. Dick...and...many....others....told....the....Richard Simmons... story... is... important (im'portnt). Dick...and...Jane...never....telll...impportant (im'portnt)...stories...like polieman (po-lice-man) doing...their...job.

Larry...does...not...like...Dick...and...Jane...stories.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet that's what you tell all the girls kiyote. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

whoops fat fingers. that was supposed to be 1" pole :blush: it's been an awful cold winter.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> Mo I even wrote it slow so "all" readers would understand, :frusty:
> 
> I...am...so...sorry...or...I...apoligize (apol-o-j'ise) : ((*Apology* (apol-o-gee) means... to... express (ex-spress) regret (re-gret) for something (sum-thing) a person (pur-son) has done or said.))
> 
> ...


Larry, here's to hoping you don't trip over your ego and hit your extremely large water head.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

I bet Dave Letterman has him busting rocks and digging post holes on his Nebraska ranch.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A fur-buyer knows he wont get done grading furs in the days remaining hours so he yells and reminds the clients of tomorrow's early closing as he has to be on the road to Greeley by noon.

He then gets serious and yells again..."Hey guys, I won't tolerate any excuses for any of you being late tomorrow, I have to hit the road early. If you call ahead I might consider a nuclear attack or a serious personal injury, or illness, or a death in your immediate family, but that's it, no other excuses whatsoever!"

Mo Mo a real fast guy with the quips on the Predator Forum was in the back of the room and shouted back, "What would you say if tomorrow I said I was suffering from complete and utter sexual exhaustion?"

The entire room was reduced to laughter followed by some comments like "The last time you felt a breast you were at KFC"

When silence was restored, the fur-buyer smiled at Mo Mom shaking his head. The room went completely silent. The in a calm voice the buyer replied *"Well, I will have you sign the bill-of-sale with your other hand."*

Mo Mo turned and grabbed Richard Simmons hand and said lets go. You see Richard hasn't been missing for 1,000 days. Richard has been with Mo Mo learning to live trap, shave and DE-toenail weasels.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> A fur-buyer knows he wont get done grading furs in the days remaining hours so he yells and reminds the clients of tomorrow's early closing as he has to be on the road to Greeley by noon.
> 
> He then gets serious and yells again..."Hey guys, I won't tolerate any excuses for any of you being late tomorrow, I have to hit the road early. If you call ahead I might consider a nuclear attack or a serious personal injury, or illness, or a death in your immediate family, but that's it, no other excuses whatsoever!"
> 
> ...


Funny. I like your long "novel like" posts. It shows me that you are trying to validate your existence. Keep your water head up Larry.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

:lurk:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Mo Mo said:


> ""Funny. I like your long "novel like" posts. ..... Keep your head up Larry. "


Thank you,

And goodbye to all for awhile


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry, let's not make this personal. And I don't want to bicker. I was in the wrong and so were you. Let's not continue this. It's easy to become agitated over internet posts and joking doesn't always seem like joking. So I am sorry if you are taking it personally, please don't. Believe me when I say, I do enjoy reading your posts full of information.

Although, I must say, I would love a write up on how to de-toenail a weasel. This has me intrigued.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Jeremy !


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

youngdon said:


> Thank you Jeremy !


Yes Sir. Sometimes the biggest thing a man can do in life is to admit when he is in the wrong. All joking aside, Larry is a valuable member here that is a wealth of info.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm just glad they found the dude. Case closed.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Wife and I were at the Airport in New Orleans several years ago eating Breakfast, I'm sitting there minding my own Business That Idiot Walked up and Asked for a Bite of my Breakfast! I Really don't Remember What I said But it must have been VERY Rude Because He Got the Heck out of Dodge and When I Looked around at my Wife she was White as a Sheet! Needless to Say I ate all my Breakfast Although I Don't know Who Was More Upset Lisa or Simmons! LOL

I'm Not a Rude Person Normally But I Didn't Want Anything to do with that Idiot!

When Lisa Finally got her Breath she said Don't You Know Who that Was? I Said Absolutely that's Why I was Nice to him!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

glenway said:


> He's gone under cover as the Tooth Fairy.


And forgot the tooth, so now he's known just as the fairy, under the covers.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL


----------

